# Does any body drive for Uber with a Manual Transmission...



## Asad Rizwan

I'm curious because I'm considering to buy an Infiniti G37S Sedan 6MT when I save up enough money and will use it for Uber if I follow through with it. Are there any regulations I would have to know about and if not, would anybody recommend I do so?


----------



## Clifford Chong

Pretty sure some use manual. 

But in LA, manuals are rare since it's always traffic season.

Would I recommend it? Probably not. I wouldn't want to drive manual in city traffic all day.


----------



## Ziggy

I have a friend who drives an Audi A4 stick shift in San Francisco for Uber. Personally, I hate driving stick in SF "for pleasure", let alone picking up pax all day long ... but he's a twisted guy any way. I much prefer automatic to stick in the Austin hills & downtown for that matter ... though our hills & traffic are not as bad as SF. Can't go wrong with the Infiniti ... but my M35 is auto.


----------



## azndriver87

some people prefer manual but you may take a rating hit if you don't shift naturally. (no transmission jerk)


----------



## ocob

I'm driving manual Honda Jazz as UberX....and I'm not recommend it . You will be exhausted quickly because of changing gear and dealing with clutch,....
You better drive an Auto, concentrate more on the road and minimize the physical work.


----------



## Asad Rizwan

azndriver87 said:


> some people prefer manual but you may take a rating hit if you don't shift naturally. (no transmission jerk)


My concerns exactly. I suppose I can always practice during my free time, :>.


----------



## zaceglinton

I drive manual in Los Angeles. It's not a big deal.


----------



## Nucleus

I drive a 328i six speed MT in Atlanta and I love it. 

The increased driver engagement makes the driving that much more enjoyable. 

Many passengers comment on it too, usually expressing surprise or respect. 

When the ask "stick shift?" I respond "Yes, as God intended" lol. 

The g37s is a sweet ride, I urge you to go for it, your passengers will love it and so will you. 

I don't think I could stand Uber if I was driving a lesser car


----------



## azndriver87

as long as you can shift smoothly passengers won't give you a low rating


----------



## Kingo9

I love MT. Might get old driving pax though... and with lots of stopping and going, a clutch may be a more common occurrence. The next MT car I buy will not be registered with a TNC though... that car is for ME!


----------



## The_Nerd

I know a driver in here in Florida who drives a stick (VW Golf, I believe) and loves it, maintains a high rating, enjoys the more active driving style.


----------



## America

I only drive stick. Driving in Chicago causes the early death of many automatic transmissions, whereas with a manual all I have to do is swap the clutch every ~50,000 miles. Plus my car only comes in stick so its not like I had a choice.


----------



## Uber-Doober

Clifford Chong said:


> Pretty sure some use manual.
> 
> But in LA, manuals are rare since it's always traffic season.
> 
> Would I recommend it? Probably not. I wouldn't want to drive manual in city traffic all day.


^^^
Traffic is not the reason that people don't buy manual transmissions. 
It's because the manufacturers can make the car cheaper when they don't have to engineer in major modifications to the vehicle for multiple optional equipment. 
Vehicles rarely come without air-conditioning and it's not because most people use it, it's just cheaper to eliminate modifications on the assembly line. 
Ever notice how if you want one option on a car like a sunroof, you have to buy a whole package full of things that you don't want? 
That is so they can make up the "inconvenience" of having to install an option that requires an entire different wiring loom in order to provide that option. 
Want a leather interior on a Camry? 
Be prepared to pay for about 3,500 bux for the option which actually costs about 1,500 because they throw in the kitchen sink when you get leather, and is only included with the most expensive model and you have to take Nav, backup camera, and a whole spate of other options.


----------



## Uber-Doober

Asad Rizwan said:


> I'm curious because I'm considering to buy an Infiniti G37S Sedan 6MT when I save up enough money and will use it for Uber if I follow through with it. Are there any regulations I would have to know about and if not, would anybody recommend I do so?


^^^
I don't drive a manual, but Manuel does.


----------



## Mustafur

I drive Mazda 2 Manual for UberX in Sydney Aus.

No issue what so ever, even in peak hour it's a non issue.

When working late nights im always on the cruise control though lol.


----------



## JuanMoreTime

I drive a Fiesta with a 5 speed in LA on UberX and Lyft. Most pax don't even notice until near the end of the trip if at all. Then again, I've been driving exclusively manuals for 20+ years.


----------



## Robertk

I drive a Kia Rio 6 sp manual 1.6L engine in Seattle. It struggles on the steep hills if I have a full load but it does have enough torque to pull up the steep hills in 1st gear at 5-6000 RPM. The hill assist feature helps alot when starting on a steep hill.

No pax has said anything negative about the MT. but it had led to some good conversations for those who do comment on it.


----------



## BayArea Lyft Driver

Manual only for me, and when I end up in San Francisco I look to be in the hills! It's fun


----------



## JuanMoreTime

I just upgraded my Fiesta SE to a Fiesta ST, so now I have a 6 speed and nearly twice the power to play with. I wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## Fusion_HAR

6spd Fusion in Tampa. Pax love it! It makes for good conversation that doesn't start with "How long have you been with Uber?"


----------



## Renaldow

I wouldn't be able to do it. If you can, go for it. For me, stop and go means automatic. I've had a sports car that was manual, and 2 trucks that were manual, and thinking about it now, most of my life driving has been manual. But, I always hated it in stop and go traffic. I Uber in an automatic and wouldn't think about doing stick.


----------



## Dustin b

I have a 5spd Ford Fiesta.. got a few compliments and surprised PAX that it was a manual.


----------



## RockinEZ

Real bad idea to drive a stick with PAX...... 12 hours a day. 
New auto transmissions have hill hold, and you will not be pumping your legs all day. 
That is one of the best ways to push a blood clot from the leg to the lung or brain. 
Bad JuJu Buana.


----------



## Uber-Doober

RockinEZ said:


> Real bad idea to drive a stick with PAX...... 12 hours a day.
> New auto transmissions have hill hold, and you will not be pumping your legs all day.
> That is one of the best ways to push a blood clot from the leg to the lung or brain.
> Bad JuJu Buana.


^^^
Or prevent a blood clot.


----------



## Papa Sarducci

Driving is all you will be able to do, you need both hands to drive stick. It will make you a more attentive driver. That is the only drawback.


----------



## Fauxknight

I drive a PriusC, manual isn't an option, the Prius line have their own transmission type that is classified as eCVT. It is effectively only has 1 gear ratio though, so why bother switching gears at all?

I have a truck, I wanted a decent option package on it, Manual wasn't an option with all the cool stuff, so it's an automatic.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat

Why would driving a manual be a problem? most other countries have taxis that are manual , we're just lazy in America 

I've driven a manual doing Uber no issues , and most probably can't even tell I'm driving manual as I'm pretty good at keeping it unnoticeable


----------



## ezrarobles

I drive a 16' Forte that is a 6-speed every day. 

Did not buy it with intent to drive for Uber at the time, but I am simply making due with what I have. I would take an automatic over a stick for this work any day.


----------



## RightTurnClyde

I rock a manual as well. The best part about it is if I get carjacked, there's a 95% possibility that the scumbag will see the stick and clutch pedal then scamper away defeated...


----------



## ezrarobles

RightTurnClyde said:


> I rock a manual as well. The best part about it is if I get carjacked, there's a 95% possibility that the scumbag will see the stick and clutch pedal then scamper away defeated...


True that! I actually leave my keys in the ignition when I go into Wawa or 7-11, even in the deepest reaches of North Philly


----------



## jmx215

ezrarobles said:


> True that! I actually leave my keys in the ignition when I go into Wawa or 7-11, even in the deepest reaches of North Philly


Sorry to revive this thread, I was researching swithing my single cab truck to a Subaru WRX with manual ****** for me and to Uber with so my wife can have her minivan back. But I have to show respect for your bravery. I was born in Philly and raised in Feltonville area, so I know how bad it is and how worse is North Philly.


----------



## Macthedog

6 speed Toyota FJ for me.


----------



## MadTownUberD

6-speed BMW 325i in Madison, WI. I get comments on it all the time and only once got downrated for it (I got confused at an intersection and jerked the clutch by accident). Just tonight a fairly tipsy rider shook my hand because I was his first MT driver.


----------



## Bogdan is here

It sure is going to make you stand out, and most likely a good way


----------



## RockinEZ

Hell, my left leg gets tired on my commute to work when I drive my CJ5. 
I am getting old.....
No way I would be comfortable personally driving manual for a full shift (8-10hr).


----------



## diehard88

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> .
> It's because the manufacturers can make the car cheaper when they don't have to engineer in major modifications to the vehicle for multiple optional equipment..
> .


manual transmission is cheaper, isn't it?


----------



## RockinEZ

diehard88 said:


> manual transmission is cheaper, isn't it?


Cheaper is an interesting concept once you are manufacturing equipment. It really comes down to cost. 
It may be less cost to install a manual tx in some cars on a one off basis.

If a local market doesn't order many manual tx, then they become special order and cost more due to line management.

Individual component cost may not be significant cost delta compared to maintaining two builds of the same car. Maintaining two builds in Oracle or SAP for the same product is expensive.

One manual that doesn't sell much, and one auto that 99% of the customers buy. 
It is easier to just offer one build in the U.S. where manual tx are not popular.

If that makes any sense to you, you are ready for product management training.


----------



## MadTownUberD

I do project management/engineering and we try to standardize on purchased components as much as possible. Streamlines everything...Design, purchasing, inventory control, fabrication, testing, spare parts, field service...Everything.


----------



## 1rightwinger

Way to go manual ****** drivers. I love driving a stick shift and shifting. I don't have one right now but I'm thinking about getting another vehicle and would love to get a stick shift. I would definitely use it for Uber. I usually go out for 2 or 3 hours at a time so it's not a big deal. Love downshifting and everything. I actually talk to a passenger once who was interested in driving for Uber. I had given him my referral code. Then he told me he really wanted to do it but he actually contacted Uber and asked if he could drive a manual transmission. They highly discouraged him from doing it. What a bunch of pricks


----------



## MadTownUberD

1rightwinger said:


> Way to go manual ****** drivers. I love driving a stick shift and shifting. I don't have one right now but I'm thinking about getting another vehicle and would love to get a stick shift. I would definitely use it for Uber. I usually go out for 2 or 3 hours at a time so it's not a big deal. Love downshifting and everything. I actually talk to a passenger once who was interested in driving for Uber. I had given him my referral code. Then he told me he really wanted to do it but he actually contacted Uber and asked if he could drive a manual transmission. They highly discouraged him from doing it. What a bunch of pricks


Uber is probably concerned about the smoothness of the ride. I have received only compliments, no complaints, and only a couple of times popped the clutch by accident (one time resulted in a down rating I'm pretty sure). A great conversation starter for sure. (note: I switched from Ubering with my 6 speed BMW 3 series to my 5 speed Mazda5 since my first comment on this thread).

Look into the Toyota Corolla and the Nissan Sentra....Both get almost 40 mpg highway and are available in manual. Mazda3 and Mazda6 also available in manual...Depends on the trade-off you want between interior space and fuel economy. To me it looks like the Corolla and the Sentra might be roomier than the Mazda3 except with comparable fuel economy. I'm sure there are other comparable cars out there with manual transmission but I haven't looked into all of them.

If it wasn't for the stick shift I probably wouldn't want to drive for minimum wage. Shifting is one of the reasons I love driving, which means I enjoy Ubering and it actually lowers my stress after work...The first thing I talk about with my wife when I get home is often some cool PAX I just met instead of how some customer or vendor caused a big headache for me (at my day job).


----------



## RockinEZ

MadTownUberD said:


> I do project management/engineering and we try to standardize on purchased components as much as possible. Streamlines everything...Design, purchasing, inventory control, fabrication, testing, spare parts, field service...Everything.


Project Engineer for Cardinal Health Pyxis Products for over a decade. I hear you talking.



1rightwinger said:


> Way to go manual ****** drivers. I love driving a stick shift and shifting. I don't have one right now but I'm thinking about getting another vehicle and would love to get a stick shift. I would definitely use it for Uber. I usually go out for 2 or 3 hours at a time so it's not a big deal. Love downshifting and everything. I actually talk to a passenger once who was interested in driving for Uber. I had given him my referral code. Then he told me he really wanted to do it but he actually contacted Uber and asked if he could drive a manual transmission. They highly discouraged him from doing it. What a bunch of pricks


I have a CJ5 I use to strengthen my left leg. Fun as hell. Not street legal, just a desert runner. 
It does make me appreciate an automatic tx though.


----------



## YayAreaVet

I know this is old but after being a passenger for so long I took the plunge and became a driver two weeks ago. I bought an 05 matrix with a MT for cheap and I work in the east bay. It's been a nightmare. My shifting is okay because I have experience with MTs but anytime I get a ride in to SF I immediately have to turn around and leave for fear of getting stuck or setting my clutch on fire on those ridiculous hills. Not only that but the constant shifting is annoying and tedious. I've actually switched to driving exclusively at night to avoid traffic. I know most of the newer cars 2013 and up have hill assist for hill starts on their MTs but mine is an old piece of junk and the clutch will catch fire if you have to hold it for too long. My advice is not to do it but then again if you're super confident in your ability give it a shot.


----------



## MadTownUberD

YayAreaVet said:


> I know this is old but after being a passenger for so long I took the plunge and became a driver two weeks ago. I bought an 05 matrix with a MT for cheap and I work in the east bay. It's been a nightmare. My shifting is okay because I have experience with MTs but anytime I get a ride in to SF I immediately have to turn around and leave for fear of getting stuck or setting my clutch on fire on those ridiculous hills. Not only that but the constant shifting is annoying and tedious. I've actually switched to driving exclusively at night to avoid traffic. I know most of the newer cars 2013 and up have hill assist for hill starts on their MTs but mine is an old piece of junk and the clutch will catch fire if you have to hold it for too long. My advice is not to do it but then again if you're super confident in your ability give it a shot.


Sure, I get it. There are only a few such places (hills) where I drive. It's a good thing most roads are relatively flat.


----------



## kcchiefsfan1982

zaceglinton said:


> I drive manual in Los Angeles. It's not a big deal.


I'm not a drummer, but for the amount of insane footwork they have to do...driving a manual transmission is NOTHING compared to that. It is not a big deal. I use manual & I drive for Uber.



JuanMoreTime said:


> I just upgraded my Fiesta SE to a Fiesta ST, so now I have a 6 speed and nearly twice the power to play with. I wouldn't have it any other way.


Upgraded in fun, downgraded in money!! The gas mileage  And cost of vehicle vs. the cheaper Fieste SE)


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser

Does anyone remember the old Bill Cosby joke about driving a stick-shift Volkswagen in the hills of San Francisco?

Bill was stuck on a hill at a stop sign. He was afraid that by the time he got his foot off the brake and on to the gas, he would have drifted backwards into the bay.


----------



## ABQuber

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> I don't drive a manual, but Manuel does.


How many Mexicans does it take to change a light bulb?

Just Juan.

(No offense JuanMoreTime, I see you down there) ?


----------



## lyft_rat

Papa Sarducci said:


> Driving is all you will be able to do, you need both hands to drive stick. It will make you a more attentive driver. That is the only drawback.


You got to use the other stick to steer.

CAB DRIVER
An Italian cab driver was telling a passenger that only real men drive taxis in Rome. "We use our left hand for signals and our right hand to wave at women," he proclaimed.
The tourist asked, "But how do you steer?"
"I just told you," the cabbie replied, "that only *real* men drive taxis in Rome."


----------



## brimack

I drive a 2012 Mazda 6 Manual 6 Speed in Dallas Great conversation piece with lots of customers


----------



## JuanMoreTime

kcchiefsfan1982 said:


> I'm not a drummer, but for the amount of insane footwork they have to do...driving a manual transmission is NOTHING compared to that. It is not a big deal. I use manual & I drive for Uber.
> 
> 
> Upgraded in fun, downgraded in money!! The gas mileage :frown: And cost of vehicle vs. the cheaper Fieste SE)


Well, I didn't buy the car for Uber. But actually the fuel economy is still pretty good on the highway. Just need to shift earlier. I averaged 40 MPG when I drove back to Michigan from California, and that's with the car packed to the headliner with all my stuff.


----------



## Rich2nyce

Agreed with above. Stick shift starts the car convo right away. I used to use a vw gti 6SPD and passengers loved it. I only stopped using it cause it's not spacious enough for 4 people. But g37, you should be fine. I Had the g37s anniversary edition but auto trans after gti and that has enough space. Just dont put no loud exhaust on it. Pax hate that


----------



## Ringo

Keep it revved at about 1200 and when it turns green stomp it and release the clutch that will keep the pax alert also


----------



## Thef9llowing

Asad Rizwan said:


> I'm curious because I'm considering to buy an Infiniti G37S Sedan 6MT when I save up enough money and will use it for Uber if I follow through with it. Are there any regulations I would have to know about and if not, would anybody recommend I do so?


My friend drives a 6spd Civic h/b Sport in SF... I had a 6spd BMW for 3yrs


----------



## Jack Marrero

JuanMoreTime said:


> I just upgraded my Fiesta SE to a Fiesta ST, so now I have a 6 speed and nearly twice the power to play with. I wouldn't have it any other way.


How many suitcases can you fit in your car?


----------



## JuanMoreTime

Jack Marrero said:


> How many suitcases can you fit in your car?


Very few. Good thing I didn't buy the car for rideshare.


----------



## wwatson4

I have a 2013 Subaru Legacy 6 speed. I personally love it. I also drive very part time. It’s a good conversation starter for a lot of people, but I feel I’ve been hit with some lower ratings because of it too. Not that I don’t know how to drive it, I do, been driving manuals for over 20 years and I insist on them. But some people may not like the constant shifting in traffic and one lady made the comment that “I guess you couldn’t afford an automatic.” Ha!


----------

